# Big cartel, CSS help!



## noiejean (May 11, 2008)

Okay, i'm in need of MAJOR help, I'm using bigcartel.com to sell my clothing. I'm using the free account so I'm not eligible to use html, it says I can only use CSS. which I have NO clue on how to use. 

I need help designing it because I should get my inventory in soon and need to have this done, so i'll be ready to open.

any help would be MUCH appreciated.
as far as CSS or using bigcartel.com

thanks again,
SC​


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

You could try starting here:

CSS Tutorial

You may need to hire someone though. Best of luck to you!


----------



## 3leches (Jul 23, 2006)

I think they provide a free CSS Starter Kit on their site. Check around their blog/forums.


----------



## tonkapark (Jun 21, 2010)

If anyone is still looking for Big Cartel CSS or Big Cartel Themes there is a free big cartel theme you can get here. It is a css modification to the default sexy theme on big cartel and works with the free account Big Cartel offers.


----------

